# Mr. Trump, where is my wall?



## blam (Nov 5, 2020)

Trump is talk only.

Thought he would make a peace deal with Kim jong un. Turns out talk only.

Thought he would make México pay for the wall. Turns out talk only.

Did he really deliver anything?

Bernie would at least make colleges free.

I really couldn't believe he still has so much support.

Tell me he is not bullshit talk only. No action.

And...where's my wall? My beautiful southern wall?


----------



## crush (Nov 5, 2020)

blam said:


> *Trump is talk only.
> Did he really deliver anything?
> Bernie would at least make colleges free.
> No action.*


I got three SCJ appointments delivered.  That was huge win bro for me personally.  More adoptions!!!!


----------



## blam (Nov 5, 2020)

Donde esta mi muralla....ja! ja! ja! 

Are you some kind of religious person who needs these SCJs to push the country into more Christianity.

Do you know God doesn{t actually exist. If he did, please God, strike me down with lightning. Make me die in a car crash. Give me a heart attack.

He is not there. See..I am still alive.

Our minds through evolution have been conditioned by our past royalties (kings) to believe in such myths. You can break free from this through reason. That{s why they call us the illuminati cause we have been illuminated to see the truth that religion is nothing more than a lie to make us obey our kings and to die for our kings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2020)

blam said:


> Donde esta mi muralla....ja! ja! ja!
> 
> Are you some kind of religious person who needs these SCJs to push the country into more Christianity.
> 
> ...


Does your husband have a job?


----------



## crush (Nov 5, 2020)

blam said:


> Donde esta mi muralla....ja! ja! ja!
> 
> Are you some kind of religious person who needs these SCJs to push the country into more Christianity.
> 
> ...


I think God is alive and well but I won;t force that belief on you at all.  The teaching of Yeshua will rule the land Blam.  Love, Joy, Peace, Patients, Kindness, Self Control, Merit, Honesty to name a few.  Cheating, stealing, lying, pay to play, looting, rioting, murder and all the others will come to an end.  First, the* 4 promises *need to be fulfilled and then the Universe can heal from all its pain.  Obviously you dont believe in a creator of life so you support the side that wants 58,000,000 killed before they hatch.  I get that and see why one would have tell me and themselves and others on here that their is no God and he does not exist.  Blam is here to lets us all know their is NO GOD!!!!  I'm here to say their is God and he loves you and everyone else.


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2020)

blam said:


> Donde esta mi muralla....ja! ja! ja!
> 
> Are you some kind of religious person who needs these SCJs to push the country into more Christianity.
> 
> ...



*Be very very careful what you ask for......we won't know what YOU receive, but YOU WILL !!*
*
Faith is not something tangible, you either have it or you don't.
*
*Remember......seek the TRUTH and piss on a Democrats tire....*


----------



## blam (Nov 5, 2020)

crush said:


> I think God is alive



No, God was created in many cultures as a way to control people so that they will obey the King. Think back in bible. King David was appointed to be King of Israel by who? God. 

These appointment by God happens in all cultures. That's how Kings get their authority.

You have a propensity to believe in God because for many generations from your ancestors since the beginning of civilization to now,  they have all believed in God. So your brain continues to believe. Like a bee who is just borned, the bee continues to work because it thinks that is all there is to life.

Use REASON. Be ILLUMINATED. And BREAK free from the shackles of religion. Religions were created to imprison your mind.


----------



## crush (Nov 5, 2020)

blam said:


> *No, God was created in many cultures as a way to control people so that they will obey the King.* Think back in bible. King David was appointed to be King of Israel by who? God.
> 
> These appointment by God happens in all cultures. That's how Kings get their authority.
> 
> ...


No Blam, religion was created to control you.  God is within, not the building.  Christ taught the Kingdome is within, not outside.  You will see when the 4 promises are fulfilled.  I agree, telling someone they better go to church every Sunday and give at least 10% of their income or their going to hell was wrong and more from darkness and from those who wanted to get rich.


----------



## crush (Nov 6, 2020)

blam said:


> *Use REASON. Be ILLUMINATED. And BREAK free from the shackles of religion. Religions were created to imprison your mind.*


I know many old friends who have used reason their whole life and I respect that, I really do.  Most attorneys are like you.  As my pals age and get older, their reasons make less sense and now their asking me deep, deep questions.  I can say, "break free from the world & the devil Blam" and that would make you laugh.  In the same token, telling me to break free from religion also makes me laugh.  When one is searching for deeper meaning in life, one goes to church to get help.  I did that when I was 18 and I left "religion" 4 years ago.  I had to experience things for me to see what was going on behind the scenes.  Before 2016, It was far right or far left only and no in-between.  Heaven or hell, up or down, lib or Con, love or hate, good or evil, winners or losers and so on.  The dualistic mind is in all of us and that is why we have War, Malice and Murder.  Even the great EOTL is calling one side a loser.  Legend has it that Cain called his brother Abel a loser because he thought he had a better sacrifice then Abel did for Father.  When the Father awarded top prize to Abel for a job well done, Brother Cain got all jealous and Kicked Abels ass and then actually killed him and left him to die and be eaten by vultures.  Abel's blood is still crying Blam because he thought he won and he did and Father knows as well.  That was the first fight ever.  Say what?


----------



## crush (Nov 6, 2020)

WMD= War, Murder and Destruction.


----------



## blam (Nov 6, 2020)

You can use religion to comfort yourself but the real matter is, it is just a delusion. When you die, you just die. That is all to it. There is no god, no devil, no satan, no magic. Recall the challenge I threw to god to make me die in a car crash two days ago...nothing has happened. Nor did he give me a heart attack. There is no supernatural.


----------



## crush (Nov 6, 2020)

blam said:


> You can use religion to comfort yourself but the real matter is, it is just a delusion. When you die, you just die. That is all to it. There is no god, no devil, no satan, no magic. Recall the challenge I threw to god to make me die in a car crash two days ago...nothing has happened. Nor did he give me a heart attack. There is no supernatural.


I'm very comforted by his Spirit and not religion just so you know.  Getting out of "church" was good for me but I also understand it works for others and I hold no judgments either way.  Try this out tonight blam.  When you go to sleep tonight, think of the word Yahweh.

What does Yahweh mean literally?
The *meaning* of the personal name of the Israelite God has been variously interpreted. Many scholars believe that the most proper *meaning* may be “He Brings into Existence Whatever Exists” (*Yahweh*-Asher-*Yahweh*)

As you sleep, breath inward with, "Yah" and when you breath out go, "Weh"  and do that 10 times.  "Yahweh, Yahweh and so on......."  You see, every time you breath in air from Yahweh, your saying his name all the time and you probably were not aware of that.  Think about that for a second.  You want Yahweh to kill you and instead he breaths life into you every second.  Let me know in two days if that changes anything for you regarding if their a Yahweh or not.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## blam (Nov 7, 2020)

To Trump supporters,

No worries. Trump deserves to be fired. He promised you a wall which he didn{t deliver.

He failed to control the coronovirus spread. Countries like China already is going about business without mask. The pandemic is already over over tehre.

About the only silver lining I can see from Trump is he is so inept at able to accomplish anything that he was not even able to start any new wars. That is good in my book.

Biden is I suspect another corporate democrat. Yes, I know, I know, Trump lied to you that Biden is a socialist but no he is not. Bernie is a socialist, but Biden is no socialist, We need a socialist to run for 2024. 2020 is just a anyone but trump is fine. In your language, Biden is like the democrat version of RINO. Of course, I hope he will not be, but I suspect that is what he will be.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 7, 2020)

blam said:


> To Trump supporters,
> 
> No worries. Trump deserves to be fired. He promised you a wall which he didn{t deliver.
> 
> ...


Years back Biden would have been in the moderate Republican range.


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Years back Biden would have been in the moderate Republican range.



*LIAR......HE'S BEEN A PERVERTED, RACIST, LYING, CRIMINAL DEMOCRAT FOR A LONG TIME......

WHY DO YOU THINK HE WAS PICKED BY BATHHOUSE BARRY......HE WOULD GIVE BARRY
A REACH AROUND EVERY TIME " LOVE " WOULDN'T......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2020)

blam said:


> Trump is talk only.
> 
> Thought he would make a peace deal with Kim jong un. Turns out talk only.
> 
> ...


I kinda like talk only.

Kim Jong has chilled out...talk only

The wall wasn't talk only....it was built

Did he really deliver anything?....... he delivered ACB who delivered an ass whoopin at the confirmation hearings

Free college?.........no talk, no action

You really can't believe the support? Shocking!

Tell me he is not bullshit talk only. No action......Oh I don't know.  Maybe he can get something done in the next 37 years......say as a Senator maybe?

Your beautiful wall?  Your beautiful southern wall?..... I think it is on the Southern Border of U.S. and Mexico.


----------



## blam (Nov 30, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I kinda like talk only.
> 
> Kim Jong has chilled out...talk only
> 
> ...


Yo fui a 32.6227751,-116.0089714 y no encontré nada de muralla! Quizás la muralla para tu es unas millas de largo

Y, lo mas importante, Mexico lo pagó?


I went over to 32.6227751,-116.0089714 in google map and found no wall! Maybe the wall for you just a few miles long?

And more importantly, did Mexico pay for it?


----------



## N00B (Nov 30, 2020)

blam said:


> Donde esta mi muralla....ja! ja! ja!
> 
> Are you some kind of religious person who needs these SCJs to push the country into more Christianity.
> 
> ...


“There are no facts, only interpretations”


----------



## N00B (Nov 30, 2020)

blam said:


> You can use religion to comfort yourself but the real matter is, it is just a delusion. When you die, you just die. That is all to it. There is no god, no devil, no satan, no magic. Recall the challenge I threw to god to make me die in a car crash two days ago...nothing has happened. Nor did he give me a heart attack. There is no supernatural.


“He who fights with monsters might take care lest he thereby become a monster. And if you gaze for long into an abyss, the abyss gazes also into you.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2020)

blam said:


> Yo fui a 32.6227751,-116.0089714 y no encontré nada de muralla! Quizás la muralla para tu es unas millas de largo
> 
> Y, lo mas importante, Mexico lo pagó?
> 
> ...


Lol! Why would we build and pay for a wall IN Mexico?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Years back Biden would have been in the moderate Republican range.


Amazing how that happens in a two party system.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2020)

blam said:


> To Trump supporters,
> 
> No worries. Trump deserves to be fired. He promised you a wall which he didn{t deliver.
> 
> ...


What is a corporate democrat?


----------

